# Tired of all these FL boys



## country boy (Aug 7, 2007)

After leasing some land for the past five years we were told someone else had leased the land. The man who had owned it died and his son took the land over, and instead of letting us continue to lease the land he leased to some FL boys that he knows for more money. Just aint fair they come in and are able to give more money. Just aint fair.


----------



## Count Down (Aug 7, 2007)

country boy said:


> After leasing some land for the past five years we were told someone else had leased the land. The man who had owned it died and his son took the land over, and instead of letting us continue to lease the land he leased to some FL boys that he knows for more money. Just aint fair they come in and are able to give more money. Just aint fair.


 

Sounds like it's your problem no matter who leased it. It's all about the $$$$$$$$$, if you aint got it....you just aint got it...Hate to be blunt about it, but thats the way it nowadays...

It has nothing to do with Florida boys, no worse than us going up north to hunt..

But I have family in Florida who hunt in GA and Alabama...It has nothing to do with them.....

Why don't you find out who leased it, and see if you can work something out...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks count down for settin him straight.i guess if some big shot dr. or lawyer  from up around hotlanta would have stolen his lease it would be just peachy.


----------



## country boy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm from FL. but have lived here for the past 15 years, the difference is that we make a good living off of 35K a year and they make double that if not more, trust me I knowI have plenty of friends and family that still live there. It is all about $.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 7, 2007)

i sympathize with you country boy .folks in georgia are blessed with a special kidda lifestyle up there and dont want or need us florida types messin it up. but my point is this . like c.d. said its a bidding war . he with the most bucks  win period . i dont blame you for being upset  just be mad at the landowner not florida boys


----------



## Paid Up (Aug 7, 2007)

It is all about money - Do any guys from Georgia go to Florida to saltwater fish?  Maybe Florida should start charging leasing rights to fish in Florida.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 7, 2007)

i agree. but can't we all just get aloan.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 7, 2007)

Paid Up said:


> It is all about money - Do any guys from Georgia go to Florida to saltwater fish?  Maybe Florida should start charging leasing rights to fish in Florida.



Yes I did and dang they charge the you know what out o me so don't chime with that garbage now I don't care who lease what and where or how BUT don't bring B...S...


----------



## roscoe54 (Aug 7, 2007)

County Boy not every one from Florida is rich.Try to get a lease in South Florida around 8,000to15,000 per member.I hunt W.M.A in Florida.   
                           We are all Gods childern rich or poor.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 7, 2007)

Just dont know why some people have to pipe up with there  b...s.. and ruffle my feathers and ya know like roscoe said we dont all have money in fact I work hard and save my money to hunt where I want so it doesnt come that easy! We have all probably have had the same thing happen to us at one time or another I have lost clubs to Ga  guys and then last year to Fl guys and it wasnt there fault in either case the land owner wanted more money so wipe yer tear up and move on and learn to lay the blame where the blame needs to be laid


----------



## short stop (Aug 7, 2007)

I for one love my Fla hunters . I  lease nearly  300 cares to 'em and they pay the entire lease  and  food plot cost to me . Then only  hunt for   4 or 5 days  opening weekend  of ''Gun ''   and come back 4 or 5 days   in Thanks giving --I hunt the  rest of it  unmolested at my will . So I give up 8-10 days of a  nearly 4 months   season ---Thank Yall Kindly Fla Boys  
 Sounds like yall  werent in direct contact with the new landowner due  to his fathers   passing  and the son  was looking at it from a buisness point of view .  It happens


----------



## CAL (Aug 7, 2007)

country boy said:


> After leasing some land for the past five years we were told someone else had leased the land. The man who had owned it died and his son took the land over, and instead of letting us continue to lease the land he leased to some FL boys that he knows for more money. Just aint fair they come in and are able to give more money. Just aint fair.



I believe your problem lies with the landowners son not the hunters from Florida.May I suggest your next lease you have a clause that says your club has the first refusal at anyone wishing to lease your leased land.Might give you some protection from whoever is interested.My experience with the hunters from Florida and I have had a lots, has all been jam up!Good luck with finding you some more land.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 7, 2007)

Instead of being mad at the Floridians (southern yankees) for leasing the property, why not be at the leaser. Why not ask him why he didn't ask if you could get the money or something.  Hey Morgan do you need someone else to help you hunt that?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 7, 2007)

*...*

Money talks louder than integrity and respect unfortunately (two qualities that the landowner needs to brush up on it seems).

It is not a function of geography either...I help run a club and the couple of members we take in from Florida each year pay on time (usually ahead of schedule which is a lot more than I can say for some of our Georgia members) and show up for the work weekends and work hard and then only hunt maybe two weeks out of the season...

I am glad to just get the club full with the way hunter numbers have been steadily declining...


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 7, 2007)

It's all about supply and demand. It will get worse so get used to it. I have no problem with someone from out of state leasing land. What I do have a problem with is, and I've seen it in Alabama a good bit, is someone from Florida starting a club and looking for only Florida members so that the local boys don't get a shot at it because they are worried about the pressure. I could do without those types.


----------



## PABOW (Aug 8, 2007)

It's the same thing year after year 
If you take the time and talk to your land owner you just might become friends with the rest of the family. Sorry 
about loosing your lease.But a good relationship with
the land owner will get you more then you think.

Are you sure they leased it to guys from Florida?

        Rick


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 8, 2007)

*good owners*

Hey c/b  don't blame the Fla boys  ,sounds like the new owner just wanting more money ///// We  have leased and lease a couple of small tracts/ clubs and have had good luck w/ the Fla boys  
   like anything else  there's  always a bad one around  
  but thats  all hunter's and all people  
 but there's always the money  guy,or  ( green monster ) greed  thing's he can buy  anything he wants   and when hes want ????///////  
 and when he see's  something he wants he try's to get it   ( land / club )  does'nt matter    I know  the owner of one tract I lease  get call's all the time about  (more money for the land )  but he's always  been good and fair  to us  
  and I know he could get more  ( money any time )  
 some time you luck -up and have a GREAT OWNER   that care's about you and your club  and not the all mighty dollar ,  +  he enjoy's seeing / hearing about the deer or birds  you have taken or still after ,,  can remember a few time's he call and told me ( there's a big one ) running around the place , that all the locals are talking about ////
  and to hunt hard and hope we got him /////////
   don't know  what I would do ( when he gone )   but I will always remember  and  miss him ,, and hope to find  or alway be looking for another great owner /////////
  god luck w/t


----------



## muddy_feet (Aug 8, 2007)

I have no problem with the Fla boys, some of the nicer people I've met.  

WE (in south Georgia) have the rich ATLANTA guys coming down and leasing up all the land, DO WE MAKE A BIG DEAL....no.  

It's all about money............plain and simple.  It's not going to change.  I know of a 400,000 a year quail/deer lease.....plus up keep, plus membership fees that is leased by 4 Atlanta guys.  Hmmmm, I know the care takers and one year it may have got hunted less than 20 times.  The math came out to 1,500.00 a quail.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Aug 8, 2007)

To the surprise of many, this thread turned into a revealing and informative thread.  I congratulate all.


----------



## Count Down (Aug 8, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> To the surprise of many, this thread turned into a revealing and informative thread. I congratulate all.


 
Yep, another thread to put in the archive...


----------



## Michael Lee (Aug 8, 2007)

Capitolism at it's finest.  I can't blame the FL guys, if they have the money and they want it, get it.  That's just supply and demand in action.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 8, 2007)

country boy,

What your saying does have some truth to it.  HOwever, it is capitolism in its purest form.  The florida guys along with the guys from ATL did kind of set the trend of the balloning lease prices.  Years ago you could lease land for near nothing.  You cant blame them for wanting to hunt.  Just imagine how bad the guys in Kansas, Kentucky and the whole midwest feel about everyone else coming in.  Not too long ago you could go up there and  hunt for either near nothing or for free.  Now I know of leases on  tracts under 1000 acres going for well over 30K per year.  The prices are rising if your not locked in with a big timber company then I would advice you really grooming the owner of the land (bring him some processed meat, take him on a hunt, do things to the property that raises the value, heck take him on a guided fishing trip).  If you dont your sure to lose out to bigger money.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 8, 2007)

Land is worth what someone is willing to pay for it and leases can go to the highest bidder. All the Florida folks I've hunted with were top notch folks. Wish I could say the same for all the Ga resident hunters I've hunted with but that's not the case.
If you have any item to sell, will you sell to the guy that lives the closest to you, or to the one that offers you the most money for it? Same goes with a lease. If you don't like the system, you have 2 options: you can hunt public land or you can buy land...either by yourself or get some like minded folks together to purchase it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 8, 2007)

I cant blame anyone, the lessors or or the lessees. they want the land for the lowest amount it will take and the landowner wants the land for the most he can make.

sounds like life dont it?


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 8, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> If you have any item to sell, will you sell to the guy that lives the closest to you, or to the one that offers you the most money for it?


In many cases, I will sell (and in some cases give) something to a friend for less than I'll sell to someone I don't know.

The same thing could be said for leases.  If the landowner leased it to a "friend" for more money........maybe he's not such a good friend after all.

The Snakeman


----------



## gdaagent (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have a problem with anyone from any state, as long as they follow the county rules and the club rules. You have to keep an eye on those fellers. If it's brown, it's down! 

I don't mean to put them all in the same class. But the ones I've hunted with in the past shoot anything that resembles a deer. Skin it out. Quarter it up and take it back to FL in coolers. 

Where is the DNR when you need them?


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 8, 2007)

No please dont put us all in the same class gdaagent we are not all the same! Myself and the friends I choose to hunt with respect games laws and others we hunt with and the property we hunt on! Im one that would go out of my way to help you until you beat me or make un called for jabs at me! the last club me and my friends had just about every deer we killed we'd give a shoulder or a ham to the land owner just because we felt it was the thing to do! Sorry I dont mean to beat a dead horse or drag this topic out its just that there is good and bad people here just like in Ga and every where else in the world!


----------



## deerdog (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Aug 8, 2007)

Believe me, I would love to hunt within 20 minutes of the house.  Unfortunately, most Florida land has skyrocketed in cost due to the extremely wealthy snatching it all up.  I'm not mad, maybe I can afford it someday.  So instead, we drive five hours north, spend tons of money in your state (I think we keep the Douglas Wal-Mart in business), and most of us make great GA friends and respect the laws as we have for the past 12 years.  The stereotype is what bothers me.  I don't think of all GA hunters as outlaws even though we've caught a few fire hunting our lease and cutting our locks.  Keyword "few".  C/B, I'd love to take you fishing sometime.  Just let me figure out where to put all this cash I keep stashed in my boat.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 8, 2007)

It goes like this:

Locals are mad because the big Atlanta boys come and lease all the land and raise lease prices.

Then the Atlanta boys are mad because the Rich out of State boys lease a bunch of the land and raise lease prices even higher.  

Watch out, the Japs are coming.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 8, 2007)

Michael Lee said:


> Capitolism at it's finest.  I can't blame the FL guys, if they have the money and they want it, get it.  That's just supply and demand in action.



Amen


----------



## Corey (Aug 8, 2007)

Its never going to stop, We are slowly watching our 
land go away and if something happens to the papers
companys and they decide that they dont want 
us to hunt there land anymore then where will we be? 

Groups need to start buyng these big chunks of land and not lease them. Works out about the same per Year with the lease money we pay! If not there will be more house's there.


----------



## muddy_feet (Aug 8, 2007)

OOPs, looks like my post tossed in the Atlanta crew...

We South Georgians use "Atlanta Boys" as a loose term, meaning about a 200 mile radius around actual Atlanta.  Nothing against Atlanta people so don't take it personal.


----------



## Corey (Aug 8, 2007)

Shhh


----------



## woody777 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am fortunate to be in a bama club of 20 people and two of us are from Georgia. The other 18 are locals. They hunt a lot during the week, but come Saturday and Sunday, they have no need to be there because they get their hunting "fix" during the week. My partner and myself will usually be part of no more that 5 people on 1300 acres. We have the place to ourselves. Love it!


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree 100% with the supply and demand response... Money effects deer hunting just like it does everyday life... It may not be fair, but it is just how it works.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Aug 8, 2007)

My hats off to everyone on this thread.  As I was reading I got to Mr. Vernons post and started laughing.  I didn't even get to use my popcorn smiley.  This issue is often (and I mean often) dealt with poorly.  Excellent  posts everyone.

     I have made GREAT friends in Georgia.  I have been done wrong too.  We lost leases to others as well.  It happens and it is about money.

     But still, I would go through the bad experiences again, just to know the folks I have met, as they have enriched my life greatly.

     Yall keep the faith up there, and we will all go have a nice dinner come hunting season.

Sorry for your misfortune!
Best,
MBD


----------



## Lovetohunt (Aug 8, 2007)

Seems to be alot of passion around this one..

I guess my take on this is... 
If you want to dance you have to pay the fittler.

I think that requardless of where you are from, we are all interested in the same sport. Unfortunely it has become an expensive sport. I don't like it but, you can't blame the land owners for trying to get the best price for their land. At the same time you would hope that if you have a good relationship with him, he would feel a little loyality.

The cold hard facts are, If you want to hunt you will pay the price to have a place...

If you don't want to pay, there is always the WMAs. Life is not fair and you just have to play them as they come.


----------



## gdaagent (Aug 9, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> No please dont put us all in the same class gdaagent we are not all the same! Myself and the friends I choose to hunt with respect games laws and others we hunt with and the property we hunt on! Im one that would go out of my way to help you until you beat me or make un called for jabs at me! the last club me and my friends had just about every deer we killed we'd give a shoulder or a ham to the land owner just because we felt it was the thing to do! Sorry I dont mean to beat a dead horse or drag this topic out its just that there is good and bad people here just like in Ga and every where else in the world!




I agree. That's why I don't want to say they are all like that. I've just been unfortunate enough to hunt with some that are.


----------



## browning260 (Aug 9, 2007)

How many of you Ga boys will pay top $ for a lease without looking at it first? But I have seen some Fla Boys do it,so they definitely dont help the price increases or supply and demand.Just saying they dont help the situation none!!!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep ,Us Fla. boys sure like North of the border Let,s see there,s finally an opening in one of the local leases down the street from me. It,s 3,500.00 per year ( one of the cheap ones). It,s got all the right stuff  most of your big bucks are 85 lb. 8 points that will score about a 40 B.C.  Bout a nice Georgia cowhorn, Not to mention the average deer per acre is a smokin hot 1.4 deer per square mile . Crops and food plots?? Try growing them in beach sand . Did I mention the peak of the rut is (was) last month Yep ,two months before you can hunt. Can I put lot,s of gas in the truck ,Yep. But if I,m on your l;ease, I,ll only be able to make it 2/3 times a year. I,ll still pay my full share. And you can hunt every week, sometimes after work.Heck man ,we gotta hunt somewhere. If you want to get on my fishing lease , come on down.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> i agree. but can't we all just get aloan.



DAWGSFAN2, You just made me spew chocolate milk all over the desk and keyboard here in my office.  Made my boss laugh when he saw me do it.  Thanks for the good laugh...


Country Boy...So let me ask you something...say you have 1000 acres and lease it to some random group of guys for say...25 an acre.  They lease it for a few years...You then get an offer at the end of deer season one year from a group of guys that say that they will lease it for 50 an acre, require no camper site and are willing to do all the things as far as improvement to the property that the present leasors are doing.  Are you going to just say...shucks, you are awefully nice to offer twice as much, but i am gonna stay with the group of guys that are paying me half what your offering...

Or what about if 4 people from above the mason-dixon line offers you say....60 an acre.  You gonna tell them that your still ticked off that they won the Civil War, so instead your gonna stick with the group that is paying you 35,000 less for the year?  

Dedication is one thing, stupidity is another.  If you get a better offer and your friends with the guys your leasing too..thats one thing...but if you use that money to get by and to pay the bills...i would hate to say it, but friends should understand and i for one, don't know many people that would not take the higher amount to provide a better living enviorment for your family.

I would take more money if the terms were the same or better for me, the landowner...but i would let the present people leasing my land know that i had a better offer and ask if they would consider matching it.  

Honestly though, i would not be leasing my land to anyone...where i am from, friends and family hunt for free.  Getting permission to hunt back home is easy, it is a matter of knocking on doors and asking permission most of the time.  Other times, some landowners require a different approach...doing some farm work for a weekend or offering some people to shoot the coyotes and bobcats off the property in exchange for deer hunting privledges, or maybe bringing them Moonshine, Apple Wine or even homemade Maple Surup...Bartering is a much bigger thing where i am from with those who do not give permission to just anyone rather than leasing.  

Guess i have to much time on my hands to think about this from a non-biased point of view...


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 9, 2007)

swamp hunter said:


> Yep ,Us Fla. boys sure like North of the border Let,s see there,s finally an opening in one of the local leases down the street from me. It,s 3,500.00 per year ( one of the cheap ones). It,s got all the right stuff  most of your big bucks are 85 lb. 8 points that will score about a 40 B.C.  Bout a nice Georgia cowhorn, Not to mention the average deer per acre is a smokin hot 1.4 deer per square mile . Crops and food plots?? Try growing them in beach sand . Did I mention the peak of the rut is (was) last month Yep ,two months before you can hunt. Can I put lot,s of gas in the truck ,Yep. But if I,m on your l;ease, I,ll only be able to make it 2/3 times a year. I,ll still pay my full share. And you can hunt every week, sometimes after work.Heck man ,we gotta hunt somewhere. If you want to get on my fishing lease , come on down.



Swamp hunter how many deer do you shoot the 2 or 3 weeks that you hunt?I was in early county last year with a buddy and saw a florida guy that had 7 does in the back of a ford f 150 that were feild dressed with ice in the belly,was that you?I also have saw at a local butcher house where he would have does and small bucks that were killed by florida guys that would 90% were less than a year old.I know lots of guys and gals from florida are great ppl but you tell me,in those 2 or 3 times you come to ga you are gonna kill every thing you see right?I would too just to get meat for my money.Thats my only problem with florida folks.I say lets do it like my buddies say the fishing is down there,if its too small throw it back or if its too big throw it back.(edited by Arrow Flinger for typing around the censor)


----------



## V.P. (Aug 9, 2007)

i am from florida and i seen some small deer killed in early county by florida hunters but i also know that i let several bucks spikes,4-points, walk past my stand only to be shot by the group of georgia hunters next to our lease we only harvest 8-point or better so my point is not all florida hunters in early county are shooting every deer that walks out


----------



## Sandman619 (Aug 9, 2007)

sghoghunter said:


> Swamp hunter how many deer do you shoot the 2 or 3 weeks that you hunt?I was in early county last year with a buddy and saw a florida guy that had 7 does in the back of a ford f 150 that were feild dressed with ice in the belly,was that you?I also have saw at a local butcher house where he would have does and small bucks that were killed by florida guys that would 90% were less than a year old.I know lots of guys and gals from florida are great ppl but you tell me,in those 2 or 3 times you come to ga you are gonna kill every thing you see right?I would too just to get meat for my money.Thats my only problem with florida folks.I say lets do it like my buddies say the fishing is down there,if its too small throw it back or if its too big throw it back.Just my opinion !!


I've heard that tired old argument for a long time, that Florida boys shoot anything that moves but i've been huntin in Ga. since I was 14 years old some 23 years and I have yet to see or even hear of anything like that . I've killed a yearling doe or two in my time and probably will again if I feel like it.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 9, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> DAWGSFAN2, You just made me spew chocolate milk all over the desk and keyboard here in my office.  Made my boss laugh when he saw me do it.  Thanks for the good laugh...
> 
> 
> GLAD I COULD HELP ....... HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 9, 2007)

Really think this thread probably should be archived before somebody pipes up to loud and then somebody really steps on someones feet! Think its kinda crazy somebody sees someone from Fl kill or have a small buck or a few deer in there truck and all of a sudden everyone from Fl kill everything! thats like saying well ya know i heard of that guy up there in Ga that was raping all those women so I guess that means all ga guys do that (well no) that would be just stupid! Just glad all Ga people dont act or treat us like some of yall in this thread I would be without some really good friends that I have aquired all the years of being in and hunting in Ga!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahh....the stereotypes again.  I had a car pass me on the way to work this morning doing at least 90 mph.  It had a Georgia tag.  You are all a bunch of crazy speed deamons.  Every darn one of you.  You all have peach trees in your yards and wear jean shorts too.  Now if you will excuse me I have to pick some oranges and play a round of shuffleboard.


----------



## leo (Aug 10, 2007)

*It's good to see that BIGOTRY*

is alive and well in the Hunting Community




> A bigot is a prejudiced person who is intolerant of opinions, lifestyles, or identities differing from his or her own.


----------



## Count Down (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it's time for this thread to "GO AWAY"..No good can come from it. 

We're all sportsman...the finance side of our sport has nothing to do with what state your from, it's just business.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 10, 2007)

YEP, I,m a mass murderer. Let,s see last years count ,was 6 deer. 5 Does in N. fla. ,at my friends farm. He has a permit to shoot 90 deer a year. So I removed some of the crop  robbers for meat. one 4 point , cause he was so close he was scaring me. And one nice ga. 8 point for the wall. . But I left about $ 1,000 dollars for mr. farmer to help with taxes ect. Not to mention gas,food, hotel,huntin supplies ,many breakfast and lunches at the local small town cafe.. When I lived in Colorado , It was the Texas hunters that were all poachers, no good game robbers , shoot anything low lifes. . I,ll bet in some of the states Georgia hunters go , the folks are complaining about you guys!!. Bottom line is ,theres good and bad in ALL states. Heck I can go to the Gulf and see lot,s a georgia trucks just loading up on our fish.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a Florida MAN,, grew out of that boy stage a long time ago. 
I have been hunting GA for 16 years.. so thats 16 years of gas, food, hotels, seed, fertilizer, beer, and who knows how much other stuff I have spent my money on in GA.. I have great GA friends and hate to see the bashing that goes on by closed minded individuales who wish to blame their inabilities to do something, on those who can. I live a very, very modest lifestyle so I can hunt. It is my passion, my obsession, my drug of choice. I do without many nice things, I drive a truck with 150k miles, a tractor older than I am, a 4 wheeler barely able to get out of it's own way, a travel trailer with buckets to catch the leaks, a house that could use updating. My credit card gets pretty high at times and my bank account pretty low.. but I hunt where I want, when I want. This year i'll hunt 2 leases in GA, a lease in Kansas and a farm in Kentucky,, can I afford it? not really.. do I make do?? You Bet. I find a way and you can to. So quit blaming it on someone stole your lease, Find the money to hunt where you want, when you want,, unless it's just not that important to you.. then quit complaining and blameing

Oh, btw,, I only killed 2 deer last season and 4 hogs.. I passed on more than 100 deer and several smaller bucks


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 10, 2007)

WHAT HE SAID 

 i lease propertys in Ky and its mostly to Ga boys ---- so do i get a pass in Ga--- kinda like buyin a CARBON CREDIT


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 10, 2007)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> It goes like this:
> 
> Locals are mad because the big Atlanta boys come and lease all the land and raise lease prices.
> 
> ...



That's just plain funny I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## goob (Aug 10, 2007)

*ttt*



HorseCreekHunter said:


> Ahh....the stereotypes again.  I had a car pass me on the way to work this morning doing at least 90 mph.  It had a Georgia tag.  You are all a bunch of crazy speed deamons.  Every darn one of you.  You all have peach trees in your yards and wear jean shorts too.  Now if you will excuse me I have to pick some oranges and play a round of shuffleboard.





Man! I cant believe you saw me this morning! Oh, no It couldnt have been me, cuz I was runnin' bout 125. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!   JK


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 10, 2007)

Lord help me if those FL boys find a way to stop me from catching "their" fish......as for "our" deer.  Georgia and the entire Southeast is blessed with large tracts of public lands for those who either don't want to or cant afford to pay to hunt clubs.  I just can't see the problem.  If it is illegal behavoir, it is an enforcement problem...not a GA/FL issue.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Aug 10, 2007)

I've decided to lease out Charlotte Harbor.  Large herds of Reds, Snook and Trout.  $10 per acre (Florida), $20 per acre (Georgia).  I also have the Keys coming available for the '08 Lobster season.  Same rates.


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 10, 2007)

It Dont Matter Anyway The Way Things Are Going With Hunting If Your Not Rich You Will Be Hunting Public Land In Blue Jeans And A Tee-shirt Camo Is Outragous,guns,ammo,land,gas Everything Starts Out Small Until The Rich Man Wants Then Its Just Purely Economics From There So If You Aint Rich Better Save Up. I Understand What Hes Saying About Fla. People I Live Around Helen And Some Are Pecker Heads And Then Some People From Ga Are But Its All Getting To Crowded Here In Ga I Think For A Country Boy Its Time To Hand It Over To The Fla. People And The Rich.


----------



## grim (Aug 10, 2007)

Funny how with some people, its always someone else's fault.


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 10, 2007)

country boy said:


> After leasing some land for the past five years we were told someone else had leased the land. The man who had owned it died and his son took the land over, and instead of letting us continue to lease the land he leased to some FL boys that he knows for more money. Just aint fair they come in and are able to give more money. Just aint fair.



Nobody ever said life was fair............


----------



## yellowhammer (Aug 10, 2007)

One of the main reasons for the price increases and demand is the obsession for big racks.I like `em,too,but it quit being an obsession when I was no longer willing to pay the price.I just love to hunt.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 10, 2007)

yellowhammer said:


> One of the main reasons for the price increases and demand is the obsession for big racks.I like `em,too,but it quit being an obsession when I was no longer willing to pay the price.I just love to hunt.



Yeah.. lets blame it on horn porn.. I'm sure it has nothing to do with HIGHER LAND TAXES or  HIGHER COST OF LIVING


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 10, 2007)

HorseCreekHunter said:


> I've decided to lease out Charlotte Harbor.  Large herds of Reds, Snook and Trout.  $10 per acre (Florida), $20 per acre (Georgia).  I also have the Keys coming available for the '08 Lobster season.  Same rates.



I have several openings on my Everglades city lease. Varied terrain, some mangroves, ,several tidal creeks, lot,s of flats and 10 thousand islands, mostly submerged ,except at low tide. Q. F. M. rules apply. No snook over 40 inches ,or under 27. Red,s one per day ,between 18 and 27 "Numerous small game ,mosquitos, no see um,s,really good lizard hunting. Family club Out of state hunters 1,500 per year. Local boy s10 dollar launch fee. Please PM if interested


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Aug 10, 2007)

Fla? GA? Alabama? Atlanta Boys?  What does it matter where someone is from?  Last time I checked were all Americans.  
Its Simple Economics 101 Supply and demand.  Always has, always will be!  
Let me tell you a little story!  Last week my family and I went to Orlando for Vacation,  We went to Universal Studios for the day.  The park passes were around $72 per person.  I then found out that they had a program that if you pay an extra $35 per person you can skip the lines and go straight to the front and get into or on any attraction.  Well Hey its vacation so we paid the extra.  We would walk up to a ride and the sign would say from this point 1 hour wait.  We would show them our fast pass and walk past all the people and get right on.  They would even make people wait that was about to get on and let us go in front of them.  It was really cool if you had one of those passes however I'm sure not to great for those that had to stand in line.  Now to my point.  That is the way leasing land has become.  If your willing to pay, you can take anyone's land away from them.  It does not matter where your from it matters how deep your pockets are.  If I were a land owner and had a prime piece of property to hunt ,I would make people pay out the nose for a chance to lease it!  Shoot I might even put it up for auction and let it go to the highest bidder.  Why not?   If people are willing to pay it?   Do you think Universal Studios felt sorry for my family and gave us a discount to go to their park?  Heck no if fact they figured out a way to get even more money out of my pocket!  Prices are not going to go down so unless you own the land you have a choice to make, you either have to step up to the plate and pay the money, or start hunting some where else to hunt!  
I know this sounds cold but guys its the truth, and like it or not things are not going to change!


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 10, 2007)

Do some homework and go see if the taxes and your dues match even close,I bet they dont.If they do how come a club that has been on the same land with the same ppl been around 4.50 an acre and the club next to it this year was on the market for 10.00 kinda  weird huh.Everyone has an opinion on everything one way or another and what I put on here is mine.


----------



## bowhunterwill (Aug 10, 2007)

Except for calling all of us Floridians "southern yankees" I agree with most of what was posted here...certainly landowners are going to go with the most money (most of the time) but like it or not hunting is becoming more and more expensive every year.  I do hunt management areas in FL but I spend money every year to hunt out of state be it on a lease or in the midwest.  Cheapest out of state hunting license is in the neighborhood of 300 dollars and up anywhere you go, gas prices out of sight, lodging, etc....I am not rich by any stretch of the imagination but I work two jobs during the year to support my hunting habit and I am an ethical and responsible hunter wherever I may be.  But if you want to hunt you are going to find a way...things change all the time and if you dont adapt and overcome you are just gonna be left in the dust.


----------



## sullivar (Aug 10, 2007)

Man reading all these post's is like watching a Jerry Springer show!!!! DING, DING, DING!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 11, 2007)

sullivar said:


> Man reading all these post's is like watching a Jerry Springer show!!!! DING, DING, DING!!!!



At least it ain't Oprah !!


----------



## champ (Aug 11, 2007)

I think Georgia's non-resident license is WAY to cheap anyway. Makes it very appealing to out-of-stater's.


----------



## FLCRACKER (Aug 12, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Instead of being mad at the Floridians (southern yankees) for leasing the property, why not be at the leaser. Why not ask him why he didn't ask if you could get the money or something.  Hey Morgan do you need someone else to help you hunt that?



IM far from being a YANKEE


----------



## FLCRACKER (Aug 12, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Instead of being mad at the Floridians (southern yankees) for leasing the property, why not be at the leaser. Why not ask him why he didn't ask if you could get the money or something.  Hey Morgan do you need someone else to help you hunt that?



I will let you call me all kinds of things but a YANKEE you should watch your mouth and not be calling people names


----------



## bowhunterwill (Aug 12, 2007)

champ said:


> I think Georgia's non-resident license is WAY to cheap anyway. Makes it very appealing to out-of-stater's.



Try going to Iowa/Illinois/Arizona/Colorado/Montana/...Plenty of states out there more than willing to take out of state money (which by the way goes to your states fund for wildlife).  But if you dont want it I am sure that Alabama will  take it.


----------



## WarEagleMatty (Aug 14, 2007)

I bet South Carolinians, and to an extent kentuckians, Iliinois and Iowa residents feel the same way about Georgians as you all do about Floridians

In my parts, out of staters are the reason I can take my $40 k boat, spend $400 in gas, and now catch only two red snapper and 1 amberjack a boat

plenty of Georgia tags come through my way headed towards the beach


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 14, 2007)

WarEagleMatty said:


> In my parts, out of staters are the reason I can take my $40 k boat, spend $400 in gas, and now catch only two red snapper and 1 amberjack a boat
> 
> plenty of Georgia tags come through my way headed towards the beach



Is that why?? i thought is was the longliners and abusive fishing by the commercial fishing industry


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 14, 2007)

Just 1 More...Your not helping War EagleMatty at all by pointing out the major reason for the lack of fish...also, fish move, but people tend to have their own little places they like to hit...if the fish ain't there, it is Georgians fault...you did not know that?


----------



## grim (Aug 14, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Is that why?? i thought is was the longliners and abusive fishing by the commercial fishing industry



I gotta disagree.  The fish are there.  The limits are whats jacked up.  The commission that votes on limits are bought and paid for by commercial interests.  The commercial fishermen get somewhere in the neighborhood of 80% of the fish.  Their economic impact is a fraction of the sport fishing industry, but they put their bribe money to better use.


----------



## sammy (Aug 14, 2007)

most of yall folks got it wrong about how florida hunters work what they will do is find a pease of property and go to the land assers office and find out who owens it and then contact the owener and try to find out how much the hunting club is paying and then offer him more money for the property. and also they will try to get into a club then start asking alot of questions about who owens it and how much is the lease and then go behind your back and start trying to talk to the land owener. and that saying about they will kill every thing that will walk and crawl well i dont think they will drive 7 to 10 hours one way and let it walk do you. but not all flordia hunters are bad there are alot of them that will give you there shirt off there back


----------



## btbones (Aug 14, 2007)

*Are you serious with this response??*

WOW


----------



## sammy (Aug 14, 2007)

serious as a heart attack i had just what i said happen to me i only talk from expersince i dont mean to afend any body from it


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep there ya go his case is proven it happened to him so were all caught guess were all that way from Fl! You got to be kidding are ya really that narrow minded?


----------



## saltysenior (Aug 14, 2007)

boy!!!!!..................i'm goind to ware 2 suits of  blase oronge in them gorgia woods


----------



## V.P. (Aug 14, 2007)

me to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## one_shot (Aug 14, 2007)

]

let it go! most post are FL


----------



## sammy (Aug 14, 2007)

lets be honest how many people will pay thousands of dollars to hunt and drive 8 to10 hours one way and let a deer walk by and drive back empty handed.


----------



## Cletisbocephus (Aug 14, 2007)

as a florida person i am taken back by some of your statements.  see most of us follow the rules and the ones that don't give us a bad name it is the same in all of life. now some of you guys are telling just what kind of men you are.  you say who would drive that far to go empty handed so what you are trying to say is that if you were to drive that far to fish in florida you might not release that red that is just a little short or a little to long? that is just the impression i get from some of the posts on here


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 14, 2007)

sammy said:


> lets be honest how many people will pay thousands of dollars to hunt and drive 8 to10 hours one way and let a deer walk by and drive back empty handed.



Your ignorance is really showing.. If you even had the slightest clue you wouldn't be posting such rediculous statements


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 14, 2007)

HEY SAMMY.. How many Florida boys you got on that Randolph count lease???


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 14, 2007)

sammy said:


> lets be honest how many people will pay thousands of dollars to hunt and drive 8 to10 hours one way and let a deer walk by and drive back empty handed.



I will! and do let them walk!  I have traveled all the way to Illinois and let deer walk!  If he ain't good enough for the wall he ain't good enough for the bullet.  I don't need but one deer for my family to get by so I don't need to be brown and down.  I go for the fellowship and friendship and to be quite honest with you I like the temperature change that I usually experience when I go up to my lease in Central Georgia.  The same goes for my trip to Illinois and Michigan every year.  Yes I am after wallhangers but if it was not for all the other perks of hunting (i.e. fellowship, friendships, atmosphere, etc)  I would not be out there.  It is also getting to be cheaper to just book a hunt with a northern outfitter than it is to get on a lease and drive back and forth but I can't help the fact that I like a camp atmosphere as it relieves the day to day stress I have to put up with (like this thread for instance).  Can't help it you all have a pretty state with great people in it, just got to get me some every year to stay sane!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 14, 2007)

sammy said:


> lets be honest how many people will pay thousands of dollars to hunt and drive 8 to10 hours one way and let a deer walk by and drive back empty handed.



The same kinds of people that are willing to pay much much more to go Elk, Bighorn, Mountain Goat, Moose (etc etc) hunting and go home empty-handed instead of take a small critter...Not everyone wants to fill their freezer with the first yearling that walks by.  But your right though in some cases...some people watn to do nothing more than that, but lumping everyone into that group is not correct, it is no different than saying that every Yankee is an ********.  Not all of them are...along the same lines, not all GA boys are Dim-witted, redneck, inbred, nose-picking, spotlight holding, quacks that are married to their cousin and don't have a full set of teeth amongst them put together...but some are!  Why call people names if you do not knwo them personally...but if the shoe fits, wear it!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2007)

ok folks take it down a notch so this dont get any more out of hand. only a little editing so far.

sammy, I cant believe you honestly believe all of GA's hunting woes is because of FL hunters????


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Jim how do I get to be one of yall that does the editing! I promise I would change the words to like good stuff like ( i sure like them Fl boys)!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't read all the posts, because basically they're going to be same as they always are, maybe the names have changed...
Like someone has said before, do not be upset with the FL boys! They are not the ones making it more expensive for the GA hunters.  It's supply and demand.  For example, I have one editor that pays me more than another. Guess who gets first chance at the article? A lot of the landowners use the lease money to pay for their property taxes. And in some counties where the income level is low and there isn't much local money to be spent, the FL boys...the North GA boys...the city boys...are very much appreciated, besides the local boys.
Sue


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 15, 2007)

One of the problems guys are people like me and many otherswho have grown up in GA or Ala hunting since they were young enough to carry acgun go to college or just move off want that same quality of hunting they were accustomed to. I have lived in Fl for 12 years but consider myself a good old Ala boy


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 15, 2007)

Haven't any of us ever left one job for a higher paying one? 

Think about it! 

It's not a Florida vs Georgia issue, as has already been well pointed out.


----------



## sammy (Aug 15, 2007)

Cletisbocephus said:


> as a florida person i am taken back by some of your statements.  see most of us follow the rules and the ones that don't give us a bad name it is the same in all of life. now some of you guys are telling just what kind of men you are.  you say who would drive that far to go empty handed so what you are trying to say is that if you were to drive that far to fish in florida you might not release that red that is just a little short or a little to long? that is just the impression i get from some of the posts on here


 the laws for fishing in flordia is totally different from the laws on deer hunting in georgia. any way the commercial fisherman will proberly waste more fish then any flordia or georgia fisherman will ever catch.any way this dispute has been goneing on proberly way before i was born. but what i say is true flordia folks came up to geogria and just about got the price of deer hunting land out of reach of the ordnairy deer hunter.and the commercial fisherman is what messed up yalls fishing not a georgia boy.


----------



## Cletisbocephus (Aug 15, 2007)

my issue with your statement does not have anything to do with who messed up what.  the reason leases are so high is simple high school economics.  my issue with your statement was that you were implying that just because it was a long drive that florida boys would bend some rules in order to not go home empty handed. i only used the fishing example just because it is something most floridians and georgians have in common besides deer hunting but if you prefer you could pick any type of hunting in any other state that would be far away that you might bend the rules to keep from going home "empty handed".  that may be your logic and you are entitled to it but don't assume that other people have the same logic as you whether they be from georgia, florida, or timbukto.


----------



## devolve (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the fact that we are fighting about NOTHING!!!! Why dont you harness all that anger about NOTHING and put it to good use. Theres plenty of people in this country that want to outlaw what we love, I choose to fight them not someone else that loves what I love. If you lived in FL and the lease down the road was 5000$ a year with a chance at a 100" 90lb deer you would be driving north too. So stop crying and find another lease. 

I only read the first page of this wonderfull intellegent thread so if someone else mentioned this already, my apologies...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2007)

Everybody settle down now.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 15, 2007)

Your right Devole! But im also not going to sit and allow someone to label me as something im against without trying to explain that as a person this is not me nor the friends I hunt with!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 15, 2007)

*...*

Well...at least this thread has not been shut down which says there has been at least some measure of civility...

I posted early on and as I said, as manager of a Georgia hunting club, we have had overall good experiences with Florida hunters and for that fact hunters from other states.  Their money is green, they show up and hunt (often times less than other members) and yet pay the same price.  We work with them on work weekends if they cannot make it up on a given weekend we leave work for them to do and it gets done usually.  The ones that we have encountered have been just like everyone else...just looking for a great place to hunt with like-minded folks.

In fact as the season draws near, we had 2 Georgia members bail out at the last minute and left us with 2 memberships to fill.  We kept their deposits and moved on.  This past weekend, a man from Florida that I had been in contact with over the course of 2 weeks drove up and looked at the leases and sent us a check and such and he will now be coming back again on Aug 25 for the work weekend.  I sent him detailed maps and waypoints and a gate key all on a verbal agreement over the phone.  I wish all deals with ALL people could be so smooth.

From our perspective, we are all citizens of the US and trying to enjoy ourselves as outdoorsmen...regardless of statelines.

We better stick together or we will surely fall apart and there will be lots of groups out there that will be happy about it...


----------



## larpyn (Aug 15, 2007)

If you read post #69 of this thread you need not read anymore. Phillip Thurmond nailed it on the head. Great post! Thank You PT for posting what I was thinking. You used a great analogy. The whole "where are you from" thing is ridiculous. There are much greater threats to hunting than someone from Florida. Give me a break.


----------



## sammy (Aug 16, 2007)

i did not mean to ofend anybody i apolygise to all of you.after reading all the post i have desided that i was wrong and not all are bad its just when you have had bad expericence it puts a bad taste in your mouth. and i have 2 florida members in my club and they are very good people. sorry yall


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2007)

sammy said:


> i did not mean to ofend anybody i apolygise to all of you.after reading all the post i have desided that i was wrong and not all are bad its just when you have had bad expericence it puts a bad taste in your mouth. and i have 2 florida members in my club and they are very good people. sorry yall



it takes a big fella to apologize publicly so we will leave it at that


----------

